# Sketchup VS Sketchup pro



## RobertCDF

Hey I want to know what advantages I am going to get if I move up to Sketchup pro. Right now I just use the free version for decks. So far it has done everything I wanted it to do so I am wondering what pro will do for me.

Here is the most recent deck I did in sketchup


----------



## Joe Carola

RobertCDF said:


> Hey I want to know what advantages I am going to get if I move up to Sketchup pro. Right now I just use the free version for decks. So far it has done everything I wanted it to do so I am wondering what pro will do for me.
> 
> Here is the most recent deck I did in sketchup


How did you get the grill, table and chairs in there? Also, do you know if the free version has tubs, toilets, cabinets.........etc?


----------



## Cole

Joe Carola said:


> How did you get the grill, table and chairs in there? Also, do you know if the free version has tubs, toilets, cabinets.........etc?


Yes, the free version has it. You just have to go to the sketchup site and download component packs.


----------



## TridentOps

*Seems like your doing fine*



RobertCDF said:


> Hey I want to know what advantages I am going to get if I move up to Sketchup pro. Right now I just use the free version for decks. So far it has done everything I wanted it to do so I am wondering what pro will do for me.
> 
> Here is the most recent deck I did in sketchup


Unless you want to export 3d models or some other program i think there really is no reason to upgrade. Free version has the 2d export so unless you need to present it all spiffy like, i would say your good to go. so the short answer is no, your good to go.

I did this http://tridentwatercreations.com/expose/expose/img/clients/mj_tattoo/_lg_page2.jpg with pro. you decide if its worth the upgrade, but I think the layout program alone makes it worth it.


----------



## RobertCDF

That looks like a nifty layout program... but is it worth $500? If thats the only thing I am buying and to be able to export to 3d? I dunno even know what to do with that. As it is I just bring the laptop so I can rotate to any angle they want to see. 

I guess if the layout program would give me scale drawings that I can get permits with it might be worth it. How easy is it to toss together a deck in the layout program? 

BTW thanks for the responses.


----------



## TridentOps

*So damned simple they should let u try it!*



RobertCDF said:


> That looks like a nifty layout program... but is it worth $500? If thats the only thing I am buying and to be able to export to 3d? I dunno even know what to do with that. As it is I just bring the laptop so I can rotate to any angle they want to see.
> 
> I guess if the layout program would give me scale drawings that I can get permits with it might be worth it. How easy is it to toss together a deck in the layout program?
> 
> BTW thanks for the responses.


To add your drawing into layout...you pretty much click 'send to layout' in the pro version of sketchup. layout opens, it already has some title block templates so choose one or just a blank page and bam. it will import. You can resize it like a picture and setting the scale is as simple as click from the dropdown list. Its really a lot more simple than I can make it sound. Plus it has a lot of 2d extras to toss in besides the components. . http://www.sketchup.com/?id=76 <---thats the link to the 8hr trial page. I think its worth it but its your moneyso try before you would buy.

Oh yeah, as far as the 3d exporting, probly not very usefull for your purposes. As far as scale I've gotten permits for pools and landscaping jobs using sketchup, both before and after layout. 

Good Luck and hope this helps.


----------



## MattCoops

for a deck builder
don't sound worth it

for a framing contractor, maybe


----------

